# Gary's pics Just for Totalwrecker Part 3 Fairplex layout



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is just for John (totalwrecker). He was asking for more photos showing the large size of the Fairplex layout. These were all I could find that would come close to what he wanted. I hope you enjoy.










My #346 coming across the north side of the layout.










My #346 on the north side.










#346 on the north side. By the mission area.










Looking from the south side across to the north side. The tank and hopper train is on the longest mainline.










#346 going through the deep canyon on the east side.

This is all I have. I'm finished.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummmm........that's a big layout! (Understatement of the century!)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Perfect! 
Just what I wanted to see... the expanse and the way our Big Trains look small in comparrison! 

Thank you very much. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome John. They are very small on that layout! We found it difficult to photograph our trains so you could actually SEE THEM and still get an overall view of the railroad. The train I was running that day was over 90 inches long, though not a LARGE train compared to the monsters Marty runs, #346 and two J&S coaches, in 1/20.3, are a speck! It IS an awesome railroad!!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a couple more.










Gary's #346 just coming into view.










My #41 approaching the bridge. 
On the right in the first picture you see a flagpole. That is the same flagpole in the top center of the second picture. Looking at the second picture - the first picture was shot standing in front of the building in the background.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

THX Tommy for adding to this. Everyone can see just how large this layout is! Tommy I still need to get that new G2 for my #346 with the cruise control. I think I might have to bring a little fold-up chair next time with a place for a "cold one" when Paul Burch gets my engine tweaked with the range. Just sit and watch and watch........very cool.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This photo and diagram is from a GR article date October 2007.










Diagram of the various mainlines on the layout.










A different perspective.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gary,
I didn't see #212 in your train so I'm guessing that you weren't able to finish it in time for the Fairplex run? Also, what was your impression of the RPO kit from Rio Grande Models UK after talking with Jonathan at Electric Steam Modelworks?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got that track plan too, but the track plan is from 2006. I was hoping to get a better track plan in a nice picture. 

I've got a picture of the control board that at least shows the track plan schematically, they have changed it a bit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

No I wasn't able to finish #212 in time. Because this run was the first time to run away from my home, I had to get things organized. We didn't have any idea how far from the parking we would be from the layout or what we needed to roll our stuff in. One guard house we had to convince we were OK and were supposed to be there. As it was we were parked in an adminstration parking lot for Fair employees and it was about a 700 foot walk. The volunteers at the layout were very good about letting us use their shop carts for transporting our stuff from the vehicles to the layout and back again. Made fairly easy work of it. Next time, we will be better prepared. 

We were rushed when we finally got to the BTS. My son was doing the driving and had to get back to finish studying for his last final at UCLA. I had stuff to pick-up from Jonathan, we were only talking about the Airwire decoder problem at that time and it completely skipped my mind to ask. Sorry.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure is one awesome layout. Thanks for the pics. Later RJD


----------

